# Sgarbi cacciato da Mediaset



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)

*Vittorio Sgarbi* è *fuori da tutti i programmi Mediaset*. Il motivo, è la lite scatenata nel programma Live - Non è la D'Urso, dove il critico d'arte che era ospite, lamentandosi del taglio del suo intervento a La Pupa e il Secchione (per motivi di "par condicio" in quanto candidato alle scorse regionali dell'Emilia Romagna), ha affermato che la pupa Stella Manente è stata raccomandata da Berlusconi, così come Barbara D'Urso. Dopo queste parole, la D'Urso lo ha invitato ad uscire fuori dallo studio. Un invito, al quale Sgarbi ha disobbedito ed è rimasto seduto, stando zitto fino alla fine della trasmissione.

Dopo l'ospitata, Sgarbi ha rilasciato un video, dove minaccia la querela a Barbara D'Urso e di portare il caso in tribunale.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Ha detto alla D'urso quello che mezza Italia gli avrebbe sempre voluto dire. Stima.


----------



## Lambro (25 Febbraio 2020)

Sgarbi mi fa sempre ridere, è uno che ha capito veramente tutto di questo mondo.
Rigira tutto a suo favore mentre dal video è tutta n'altra roba, questi pseudopolitici sono veramente tutti uguali, nega nega nega 

Mediaset non lo caccerà fidati se non temporaneamente, anzi, ci mangerà parecchio su questa cosa 
Sul fatto che tutte quelle pupe siano lì dopo averla data a qualche politico/direttore/amicodelberlusca è evidente, sul fatto che la d'urso sia odiosa pure siamo d'accordo, ma sgarbi sono anni che vive solo di polemiche e fallimenti politici.

Insomma, la fiera del nulla cosmico, come le poppe della tizia li di fianco finte come la plastica 

Peccato perchè lui di arte ne sa a pacchi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sgarbi mi fa sempre ridere, è uno che ha capito veramente tutto di questo mondo.
> Rigira tutto a suo favore mentre dal video è tutta n'altra roba, questi pseudopolitici sono veramente tutti uguali, nega nega nega
> 
> Mediaset non lo caccerà fidati se non temporaneamente, anzi, ci mangerà parecchio su questa cosa


È stato cacciato perchè ha citato Berlusconi. Penso pure io però che alla fine verrà perdonato. Intanto sta apparendo su La7, ieri era in collegamento dalla Gruber e oggi è andato dalla Merlino.


----------



## Lambro (25 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È stato cacciato perchè ha citato Berlusconi. Penso pure io però che alla fine verrà perdonato. Intanto sta apparendo su La7, ieri era in collegamento dalla Gruber e oggi è andato dalla Merlino.



Chissà quanto prende per ogni apparizione, se dico 5mila euro dico poco?


----------



## kekkopot (25 Febbraio 2020)

Modi di fare discutibili. Però qualcuno doveva pur dire alla D'urso che è una capra e incapace. Che grande Sgarbi... Hai dato soddisfazione a migliaia di italiani. Gli altri lobotomizzati dalla TV spazzatura mediaset, credo ci siano rimasti male.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ha detto alla D'urso quello che mezza Italia gli avrebbe sempre voluto dire. Stima.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca  idolo


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vittorio Sgarbi* è *fuori da tutti i programmi Mediaset*. Il motivo, è la lite scatenata nel programma Live - Non è la D'Urso, dove il critico d'arte che era ospite, lamentandosi del taglio del suo intervento a La Pupa e il Secchione (per motivi di "par condicio" in quanto candidato alle scorse regionali dell'Emilia Romagna), ha affermato che la pupa Stella Manente è stata raccomandata da Berlusconi, così come Barbara D'Urso. Dopo queste parole, la D'Urso lo ha invitato ad uscire fuori dallo studio. Un invito, al quale Sgarbi ha disobbedito ed è rimasto seduto, stando zitto fino alla fine della trasmissione.
> 
> Dopo l'ospitata, Sgarbi ha rilasciato un video, dove minaccia la querela a Barbara D'Urso e di portare il caso in tribunale.



Mah, io ho sempre avuto pareri contrastanti su Sgarbi.

Riconosco che è una persona estremamente intelligente e colta, non banale. Però il suo modo di porsi è altamente destabilizzante.

D'altra parte se non facesse così non avrebbe visibilità. Questo è pure un punto a favore della sua intelligenza (e furbizia). Purtroppo è anche un punto a sfavore della NOSTRA intelligenza (e stupidità).

Non riesco ad odiarlo del tutto così come non riesco ad amarlo del tutto. Un unicum.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, io ho sempre avuto pareri contrastanti su Sgarbi.
> 
> Riconosco che è una persona estremamente intelligente e colta, non banale. Però il suo modo di porsi è altamente destabilizzante.
> 
> ...



Dai il 90% lo fa praticamente consapevolmente: dice a chiunque quello che pensa in faccia e ne guadagna sempre in visibilità. Doppio bingo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dai il 90% lo fa praticamente consapevolmente: dice a chiunque quello che pensa in faccia e ne guadagna sempre in visibilità. Doppio bingo.



Sono i suoi modi scomposti che appaiono irritanti fino al limite della simulazione. Ma sì, è facile che effettivamente sia così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È stato cacciato perchè ha citato Berlusconi. Penso pure io però che alla fine verrà perdonato. Intanto sta apparendo su La7, ieri era in collegamento dalla Gruber e oggi è andato dalla Merlino.



Secondo me l'hanno cacciato non per la citazione a Berlusconi, ma semplicemente per quella alla D'Urso!
Lì dentro ha anche più potere di Piersilvio.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'hanno cacciato non per la citazione a Berlusconi, ma semplicemente per quella alla D'Urso!
> Lì dentro ha anche più potere di Piersilvio.


Si, mi sono espresso male dicendo solo citazione a Berlusconi. La D'Urso è la preferita del nano e Sgarbi ha detto semplicemente la verità su di lei e Silvio. Mi chiedo sempre chissà quante ne hanno combinate la plurisessantenne e il pluriottantenne dietro le quinte.

Piersilvio comunque è schiavo di tutti i conduttori (parlo di quelli di punta tipo Bonolis, Ricci, Maria, D'Urso, l'unico buonaccione forse è Gerry che è lo yes man per eccellenza), non conta niente lì dentro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sgarbi mi fa sempre ridere, è uno che ha capito veramente tutto di questo mondo.
> Rigira tutto a suo favore mentre dal video è tutta n'altra roba, questi pseudopolitici sono veramente tutti uguali, nega nega nega
> 
> Mediaset non lo caccerà fidati se non temporaneamente, anzi, ci mangerà parecchio su questa cosa
> ...



Sgarbi è un fenomeno. Mi fa ridere che con non chalance manda a fankul0 la D'urso,è da sbellicarsi dal ridere.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)

*Pace (già) fatta? Sgarbi ha detto al programma radiofonico La Zanzara: "Non mi scuso per nulla, ma penso che domenica tornerò dalla D'Urso per spiegarle cosa dice la treccani. L'alternativa è andare da Giletti"*


----------



## Dany20 (25 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vittorio Sgarbi* è *fuori da tutti i programmi Mediaset*. Il motivo, è la lite scatenata nel programma Live - Non è la D'Urso, dove il critico d'arte che era ospite, lamentandosi del taglio del suo intervento a La Pupa e il Secchione (per motivi di "par condicio" in quanto candidato alle scorse regionali dell'Emilia Romagna), ha affermato che la pupa Stella Manente è stata raccomandata da Berlusconi, così come Barbara D'Urso. Dopo queste parole, la D'Urso lo ha invitato ad uscire fuori dallo studio. Un invito, al quale Sgarbi ha disobbedito ed è rimasto seduto, stando zitto fino alla fine della trasmissione.
> 
> Dopo l'ospitata, Sgarbi ha rilasciato un video, dove minaccia la querela a Barbara D'Urso e di portare il caso in tribunale.


Sicuro al 100% che lo richiameranno presto. Tra l'altro è amico di Berlusconi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sicuro al 100% che lo richiameranno presto. Tra l'altro è amico di Berlusconi.



ahahaha neanche quotato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pace (già) fatta? Sgarbi ha detto al programma radiofonico La Zanzara: "Non mi scuso per nulla, ma penso che domenica tornerò dalla D'Urso per spiegarle cosa dice la treccani. L'alternativa è andare da Giletti"*



ma dai,ma seriamente credete che verrà cacciato?? Sgarbi è troppo importante per Mediaset,fa far ascolti con le sue sclerate


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Febbraio 2020)

"Raccomandato" ha una connotazione negativa non tanto per chi non conosce bene l'italiano, ma in questa cultura odierna falsamente meritocratica. Si ritiene che non si dovrebbe raccomandare nessuno anche se fosse bravissimo, che è un concetto antimeritocratico. Infatti nella D'Urso è scattata l'idea del raccomandato immeritevole. Non si può fargliene una colpa dato che è la connotazione più comunemente accettata. 
Sgarbi più che prendersela con lei, dovrebbe provare a scardinare questa erronea connotazione negativa della raccomandazione. Che è diventata negativa perchè per troppo tempo si è fatto un abuso della raccomandazione dell'amico e del parente poco meritevole. 
D'altronde anche la raccomandazione del conoscente/parente ha un senso, perchè il raccomandato ha un'assicurazione data dal raccomandante, che si fa carico di una parte di responsabilità, e nelle aziende la responsabilità e affidabilità sono qualità anche più importanti dell'efficienza. Tanti giustamente per una data mansione assumono uno fidato ma non bravissimo piuttosto che uno sconosciuto con un gran curriculum.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Raccomandato" ha una connotazione negativa non tanto per chi non conosce bene l'italiano, ma in questa cultura odierna falsamente meritocratica. Si ritiene che non si dovrebbe raccomandare nessuno anche se fosse bravissimo, che è un concetto antimeritocratico. Infatti nella D'Urso è scattata l'idea del raccomandato immeritevole. Non si può fargliene una colpa dato che è la connotazione più comunemente accettata.
> Sgarbi più che prendersela con lei, dovrebbe provare a scardinare questa erronea connotazione negativa della raccomandazione. Che è diventata negativa perchè per troppo tempo si è fatto un abuso della raccomandazione dell'amico e del parente poco meritevole.
> D'altronde anche la raccomandazione del conoscente/parente ha un senso, perchè il raccomandato ha un'assicurazione data dal raccomandante, che si fa carico di una parte di responsabilità, e nelle aziende la responsabilità e affidabilità sono qualità anche più importanti dell'efficienza. Tanti giustamente per una data mansione assumono uno fidato ma non bravissimo piuttosto che uno sconosciuto con un gran curriculum.



la D'urso si è scaldata per nulla,Sgarbi a un certo punto voleva fare il simpaticone con lei dicendo " eh mi ha detto anche di te,è una bella ragazza quella D'urso",era una goliardata,lei si è subito scaldata,si è messa sulla difensiva. coda di paglia?? comunque Sgarbi per Mediaset è un "personaggio",probabilmente al pari della stessa D'urso e compagnia,è tutto un teatrino per fare audience..si vocifera che lo cacciano,ma ne dubito alla grande ahahahah


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Febbraio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> la D'urso si è scaldata per nulla,Sgarbi a un certo punto voleva fare il simpaticone con lei dicendo " eh mi ha detto anche di te,è una bella ragazza quella D'urso",era una goliardata,lei si è subito scaldata,si è messa sulla difensiva. coda di paglia?? comunque Sgarbi per Mediaset è un "personaggio",probabilmente al pari della stessa D'urso e compagnia,è tutto un teatrino per fare audience..si vocifera che lo cacciano,ma ne dubito alla grande ahahahah



Eh, non ho visto e il video è sparito. Sgarbi sa usare l'ironia, che tanti non recepiscono, se non come un'offesa. Non è detto che sia un teatrino, piuttosto nello spettacolo si cerca sempre prima di creare l'occasione (Sgarbi dalla D'Urso = scintille) e poi di mettere benzina sul fuoco: non c'è bisogno di programmare, anche perchè ci sono elementi che non sono così bravi da fare bene una data parte, si sfruttano piuttosto le loro prerogative.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Eh, non ho visto e il video è sparito. Sgarbi sa usare l'ironia, che tanti non recepiscono, se non come un'offesa. Non è detto che sia un teatrino, piuttosto nello spettacolo si cerca sempre prima di creare l'occasione (Sgarbi dalla D'Urso = scintille) e poi di mettere benzina sul fuoco: non c'è bisogno di programmare, anche perchè ci sono elementi che non sono così bravi da fare bene una data parte, si sfruttano piuttosto le loro prerogative.



ho visto il video è da sbellicarsi dalle risate guardalo
non te lo linko,ma basta cercare sul tubo. comunque incredibile come la D'Urso permette a Sgarbi di dirne di ogni,poi appena ha sentito il termine "raccomandato" si è scaldata di brutto. ha la coda di paglia la D'Urso?


----------



## Marilson (28 Febbraio 2020)

amo Sgarbi alla follia, sono un suo devotissimo fan  .. lo seguirei ovunque.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2020)

Sgarbi queste scuse se le poteva evitare ed andare altrove. Chissà quanto gli avranno dato... Sempre se non si tratta di una sceneggiata per alzare gli ascolti di un programma flop.


----------

